# [SOLVED] Where to buy a metric bolt



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
I just changed the alternator on a car, and one of the 2 bolts that holding it on seems to have a weak point, and I don't want to drive around with it like that in case it snaps with it on.
Anyway, been to autozone, lowes, checked napa and homedepot online.
I only found one site that carries the bolt: www.boltdepot.com but they are closed until the 4th, and I wouldn't be able to get the bolt for another few days after that because of shipping time.

Anyway it just seems like this is too much trouble for a bolt.
The bolt is metric size M10-1.50X120mm and the grade of the bolt is 10.9
When at lowes I even looked at 3/8 bolts (grade 8) which I think would work out nicely, but I think the 4 in bolt was too short and I don't think the 5 in bolt would leave enough clearance to get the wrench on it. 
Does anyone else know of any other sites I can order from (that is possibly open tomorrow, even half a day) or any other places to check that might carry it?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

The dealer is going to want a pretty penny for that bolt, but might be the only solution. The 3/8" is not going to work and your bolt is 4 3/4 inches long. Your bolt also does not have threads for the whole length. NAPA may not show the bolt online. I just checked:

http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Results.aspx?Ntt=alternator bolt&Ntk=Keyword&Nty=1&N=0

See if you can find what you need....I will look also.

http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?R=RFD2818146_0006416996

Is only 110 mm but they also show a listing for an assortment.

http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?R=BK_6551171_0010271178


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

Try getting the bolt through a scrap yard its faster and allot cheaper.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

Oh, sorry I mean 3/8 diameter. Im lucky in that the bolt is the one with a nut on it so I can swap it out with a standard bolt if I get one strong enough and the right length. 

I should try the dealer, I wasn't sure if they still were around or not (Chrysler) but they are.
I don't think the dealer would be too bad off after shipping ($10 just for shipping).

I should call the dealer tomorrow, we have one not far away so it would be no problem to get there.

I don't think the scrap yard will work, they don't seem to care so much about the little items as much so its dependent on who you get. I think they use a computer system for inventory and I don't think it lists ever possible piece.

So I will call napa and one other auto parts place tomorrow, call the dealer and I will see what the outcome is.

I still have the original bolt intact, but I don't want to use it. I think with it being so cold out and all the stress it was under to get it off, it just didn't come off nicely so I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

I doubt someplace like Lowe's would have something like that, but if you find a rather small hardware store (something like Ace = Do It Best, etc), those little stores carry all kinds and sizes of Metric Bolts, both hardened and non-hardened. 

Another place where they have Metric bolts in stock is usually Tractor Supply Stores or a farm implement dealer. When I had my tractor a year or so ago, I got all my bolts at a local New Holland/Ford tractor dealer for my utility tractor which was all Metric. They had a great stock of those.

Those places I mentioned also have a huge stock of regular SAE size bolts, so give it a go whichever it is.

Might be worth a look at either of these places.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

I thought you said the bolt was metric.... better take it with you for comparison.

Good luck


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

thanks tumbleweed, I know of two smaller hardware stores, not so close but still worth a try just to call up to see if they have any. 
It just seems like all the places don't carry a lot of metric stuff. 

It is metric, its a 10mm-1.5 pitch, and 120mm long and has a grade of 10.9. Its seems I'm having a problem because its such a long bolt and also because its a hardened bolt.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

Don't discount a Tractor store if you have one nearby that sells tractors, they use a lot of metric and longer metric bolts are quite common in tractors.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

I tried the dealer, they no longer carry this bolt.
Tractor supply doesn't have the grade along with the length.
Ever auto parts store in the area doesn't carry this length.

I did find one more online place (fastenal) that carries the bolt but not the washers or nut for it (at least online). I might call them just to double check though.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

You could get the longer bolt, then run the nut or better yet a die up onto it. Then cut the bolt to the correct length and deburr the end with a dremel. Then "fix" the end threads simply by running the nut or die off.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

Snoop, I just looked on our shelf and we have that bolt in an 8.8...NAPA/RFD part 2801-148. That should be strong enough to use as a pivot bolt.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

Just because your local NAPA store does not have it in stock, it does not mean that they can't pull it from a local warehouse and have it sent to your local store..... they do it each and every day. If I call in the morning, I most often have the part by 2 PM if the warehouse has it in stock. MT gave you the part number and all you need to do is make a phone call..... they should be able to tell you which store has that bolt in stock.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Where to buy a metric bolt*

I did call my local napa and they just said they don't have that size. I won't bother with it for now, it was snowing too much to be up (and also spent a decent amount of time shoveling snow). 
I'm going to make this easy and just order the set from www.boltdepot.com, its suppose to snow more tonight and I don't have to worry about going out to get it.
I did get the car started with the old bolt (taking it easy on the gas so there isn't too much sudden pressure on the bolt)


----------

